# Hammerangebot - FOX EOS R Funk Bissanzeigerset- Sonderpreis !!! Aktion



## am-angelsport (11. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

TOP Angebot
​ 

*FOX*
*
Funk Bissanzeigerset 

EOS R Set

3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox

NUR 499,95€ 
unglaublich !!!
* 
​ 
 *










*


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

